# New Here, just wondering about this kitten :)



## adizziedoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, my name is Ginger 8) 
Long story shortened and de-emotionalized - friend brings stray cat to my house to stay until we find it's home, stray kitty has kittens 3 hours later. Kittens are grossly premature, 3 die, and I have one porker left. I love him!!!
What on earth was he mixed with?? The base of the white hairs is black, and I think the skin is black too :?: 



















Thank you!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

From his size, I'm guessing dad was a panda bear. 8O


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm afraid that I don't have a clue, but I just love that smokey color. He's a doll :love2


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Elsie, you crack me up. But he does look like a little Panda. 

Sorry Ginger, no suggestions here. But he is adorable! Looks like momma is doing a good job with him too. Will you be keeping both of them?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Both mama and baby have that cool white "skunk" flame on their forehead - *very* cool.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually, it looks very much like a Snowshoe. And, since the Snowshoe breed got its start from breeding bi-color American Shorthairs to Siamese, I'll bet dad is Siamese.


----------



## adizziedoll (Sep 6, 2007)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> From his size, I'm guessing dad was a panda bear. 8O


LOL 
Yeah, nobody seems to know. Owell - I guess It doesnt really matter, was just curious because he was so different 

I originally was going to find momma a home, since she is an advocate for meowing as much as possible....but I think im out-numbered in the " i wanna keep em both" war. 
We also have a male cat in the house that momma is just starting to kind of maybe get along with. I really dont want to P.O. sammy - he is the best cat anyone could ask for.

Sammy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, they'll make a great family! :luv

Sammy has stunning eyes.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I was going to say Meezer, too. The kitten has that 'possum look to its fur, like the trio of kittens OsnoebunnieO (sp?) had been weekend-fostering.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would say that kitten has the same color as his mum. He's black and white but at the moment he's got what we usually call a "fever coat". You can read about fever coats here: http://www.showcatsonline.com/fever_coat.htm

In time he'll probably become completely black with white spotting.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's such a cutie pie! Mother is lovely too.  I think Sammy will accept him. Sometimes it takes a while and a gradual introduction; other times there are no problems. I'm sure Sammy knows the kitten is there..by smell. That could shorten the introduction period. You're going to have a beautiful kitten!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow! They are all absolutely gorgeous!

You definitely have a chunky kitten there!

Carol xx


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

That's very interesting, Sol. I never knew that cats could have "fever" coats. 

The only time I've ever experienced anything like that was when I rescued a dark brown long haired kitten from a card board box in a parking lot, under a street lamp. 

She was the only one left there...don't know if someone took the others, or whether she was the only one they dumped. 

When I took her to the vet, we found out she was very sick and had to be put on steroids and antibiotics for some kind of intestinal inflammation. We were told to feed her bland food mushed up with kitten milk formula, because she was so very young. 

After two weeks of having her, she turned from an ugly brown color to a gorgeous Tortie girl, whom my aunt adopted. 

This situation is similar, because both came from hard beginnings. It would be interesting to see the color change from frost to black.


----------



## adizziedoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Just thought I would update on the kitten and his metamorphisis 

He's a kitten now! All over the place, climbing things, playing with momma. Sammy has really taken to the family guy role, always licking momma and the baby. He even likes the stray bunny (yes, BUNNY, who ALSO had babies shortly after we brought her home!!!!) 
We officially have a petting zoo!! 



















aaaawwwwwwww w He is getting darker, but very slowely. <3 him!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

How adorable... you just want to pick him up and snuggle! 
I am very curious to see what his coat is going to turn out to be as he grows up.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, he's a sweetie! has he got a name yet? (really sorry if I've missed it, I've just woken up  )

Carol xx


----------



## Pendraig (Nov 11, 2007)

*So cute!!*

I just love them!!

His color could just be a fever coat, though i've seen one cat that looked like some kind of reverse smoke before.

Either way he's absolutey gorgeous! You could show him in a TICA show at as houwsehold pet. It's loads of fun. www.TICA.org

I also love your other kitty. He reminds me of the Tabby cat I grew up with who was my best friend. Give him a pet for me!

Dawn


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I also vote that this coat will become black. Just like the kitty I found had a skunk stripe is now solid black, and Jessie's cat Skylar has done the same. That kitten is awfully cute. Good luck with him!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

He's gorgeous. :love2 

His coat is a perfect example of a fever coat, it's a fascinating phenomenon.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

So how is the sweetie doing? Any recent pics????


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I love him. Soooooo cute

More pics please


----------

